# P3Droids AIO Help.



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

I recently bought the TBH app and I tried to flash his Monster .340 AIO. I manually formatted system, cache, dalvik cache, and data, and then installed only to keep boot looping. I fixed the problem by manually SBFing, but I'm wondering why the AIO wouldn't work? I wiped data/cache three times after the install! Help???

Thanks!


----------



## Mrbobrowitz (Jun 13, 2011)

DoubleTakeUno said:


> I recently bought the TBH app and I tried to flash his Monster .340 AIO. I manually formatted system, cache, dalvik cache, and data, and then installed only to keep boot looping. I fixed the problem by manually SBFing, but I'm wondering why the AIO wouldn't work? I wiped data/cache three times after the install! Help???
> 
> Thanks!


Believe it or not, once you flash the Monster .340 you actually have to boot into stock recovery again and wipe data/cache. This is typical of most of the DX's they always have to have a data wipe prior to booting up into Android or they will bootloop.

I hope this helped!


----------



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

"Mrbobrowitz said:


> Believe it or not, once you flash the Monster .340 you actually have to boot into stock recovery again and wipe data/cache. This is typical of most of the DX's they always have to have a data wipe prior to booting up into Android or they will bootloop.
> 
> I hope this helped!


I did wipe data/cache! Once before installation and once after! I was still bootlooping...


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

you're suppose to mount system partition prior to flashing. did you try that already?


----------



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"DoubleTakeUno said:


> Yep.


Have you tried redownloading it? Might be corrupt.


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

One thing I found was after installing .340 immediately flash what you want before leaving recovery. I.e. .340 aio. Then..602 aio. No bootloops since I started doing that.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

"coltzfan said:


> One thing I found was after installing .340 immediately flash what you want before leaving recovery. I.e. .340 aio. Then..602 aio. No bootloops since I started doing that.


I will definitely try that next time. I always boot loop. The only AIO that worked for me was .602 after sbfing back to .340 and I had to it mount data as well as system. I just bootloop all other AIO


----------

